
Ask HN: Know of a site for a wide range of political views on specific news? - kiddz
I&#x27;d like to see thoughtful conservative commentary juxtaposed with progressive commentary. I don&#x27;t really know of any site that does this.
======
cylinder
Commentary != News

You could follow columnists from either side, but I don't know how many I'd
call thoughtful.

